# dai problemi



## Maria_del_Valle

No consigo encontrar un sentido a esta frase. Ayuda por favor. *"Dai problemi di cuore e di lavoro con i quali si é dibattuta in Grey's Anatomy, serie televisiva che l'ha resa famosissima in Italia, all'atmosfera spensierata della nostra capitale" *
*Por los problemas de corazón con los cuales se ha debatido en Anatomía de Grey, serie televisiva que la ha hecho famosísima en Italia, en la atmósfera  ????? de nuestra capital. *
*Gracias*


----------



## irene.acler

¿Luego la frase sigue, o termina así?

_Desde/De los problemas de corazón con los cuales se ha debatido en Anatomía de Grey, serie televisiva que la ha hecho famosísima en Italia, hasta/a la atmósfera despreocupada de nuestra capital._


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

No termino de verlo, aunque claro, tampoco entiendo muy bien el italiano. Me suena raro que se debatan cosas en una serie de televisión. Yo diría más bien que sería "tratados en Anatomía de Grey" o incluso "que son (la base del) argumento de Anatomía de Grey". Por otro lado, supongo que será "que se ha hecho famosísima".

De todas formas esperar a ver más opiniones que no termino entender de que va el asunto.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## neutrino2

Hola Maria, se está hablando de una actriz de Anatomía de Grey, ¿verdad?

Si es así está bien "que la ha hecho famosísima", el subjeto es la serie de televisión y el objeto es esta actriz.

En este caso "dibattersi con dei problemi" tiene el sentido de "enfrentarse con", no de dibatir con palabras (como en un juzgado por ejemplo).

Entonces yo traduciría así:

Desde los problemas de corazón y de trabajo con los cuales tuvo que enfrentarse en Anatomía de Grey (...) a ...


----------



## Maria_del_Valle

irene.acler said:


> ¿Luego la frase sigue, o termina así?
> 
> _Desde/De los problemas de corazón con los cuales se ha debatido en Anatomía de Grey, serie televisiva que la ha hecho famosísima en Italia, hasta/a la atmósfera despreocupada de nuestra capital._


  Gracias!!!!...ahora sí la entiendo.


----------



## Antpax

neutrino2 said:


> Hola Maria, se está hablando de una actriz de Anatomía de Grey, ¿verdad?
> 
> Si es así está bien "que la ha hecho famosísima", el subjeto es la serie de televisión y el objeto es esta actriz.
> 
> En este caso "dibattersi con dei problemi" tiene el sentido de "enfrentarse con", no de dibatir con palabras (como en un juzgado por ejemplo).
> 
> Entonces yo traduciría así:
> 
> Desde los problemas de corazón y de trabajo con los cuales tuvo que enfrentarse en Anatomía de Grey (...) a ...


 
Tiene toda la pinta que va a ser eso . Yo pensaba que hablaba de hechos y circunstancias y no de personas.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## krolaina

Vale, de acuerdo con Neu, pero yo no veo la parte de "desde los problemas..." ¿qué tal "a partir de..."? Lo siento Neu, Irenilla! no termino de verlo con esa preposición...


----------



## irene.acler

Vale, pero si usas "a partir de", luego en lugar de "hasta/a" ¿qué pones?


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Es que debe faltar algo antes o después. Si hablase, por ejemplo, de que es capaz de interpretar cualquier situación, lo de "desde los problemas de.... hasta el despreocupado..." lo veo bien.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## irene.acler

Ya, por eso le pregunté a María si la frase sigue o empieza con algo más  A ver entonces..


----------



## krolaina

Sí, claro, falta frase...

Hmm...Irenilla, podría seguirse con "hasta" dependiendo de cómo siga la frase.

(Sigue el calor? aquí nos cocemos...)


----------



## Maria_del_Valle

Pues el artículo de prensa comienza así. Claro está que sigue, pero el trozo principal es ese y está entero. Lo que sigue después trata sobre la actriz principal de la serie, que se la ha visto con otra persona. Creo recordar que antes de este trozo no había más que un simple titulo sobre la actriz.


----------



## irene.acler

Ah, vale. Pues, no nos queda más que esperar a ver si la frase sigue

(uy, sí, el calor sigue..qué asco ..ya estoy asada totalmente )


----------



## irene.acler

Maria_del_Valle said:


> Pues el artículo de prensa comienza así. Claro está que sigue, pero el trozo principal es ese y está entero. Lo que sigue después trata sobre la actriz principal de la serie, que se la ha visto con otra persona. Creo recordar que antes de este trozo no había más que un simple titulo sobre la actriz.


 
Vale, ¿pero la frase en cuestión termina así? ¿Puedes poner la frase siguente? A ver si entendemos mejor..


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Creo que ya lo pillo, sería algo así: Ellen Pompeo (por ejemplo). De los agitados problemas y amoríos a los que debe enfrentarse en Anatomía de Grey, serie que la ha hecho famosísima en Italia, hasta la despreocupada atmósfera de la capital". 

Me imagino que el artículo será el típico cotilleo sobre la actriz. Está haciendo un juego de palabras entre que en la serie tiene que enfrentarse con problemas y movidas y en la ciudad en la que está puede relajarse con su novio, o con quien sea.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## irene.acler

¡Eso, eso! Efectivamente, pensándolo bien, los artículos de prensan usan frases de este tipo, elípticas de alguna manera, así que..bravo Ant!


----------



## Neuromante

Antpax tiene razón.
Las preposiciones en español sería "De---------a" Señalando los extremos de un recorrido "físico"


----------



## irene.acler

¿Y cuál es entonces la diferencia entre "de...a" y "desde...hasta"?


----------



## Neuromante

"Desde.........hasta" se refiere al recorrido en sí. Digamos que sirve para señalar una distancia, por ejemplo.
"De--------a" se refiere al punto de origen y el punto de destino, sin hacer referencia al "percorso".

Desde la Edad Media hasta el Barroco.............. tenemos el Renacimiento
De la Edad Media al Barroco........................... cambió completamente el estilo arquitectónico.


----------



## neutrino2

Unbelievable...  ¡Gracias Neuromante!


----------



## traduttrice

"_DESDE [...] PASANDO POR_ (en el sentido de "considerando también") ..."


----------

